# Blue Crabs in Trinity River?



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Either there ain't no more crabs in the river, or no one's talkin' about 'em anymore! 
I followed those posts but didn't say much cuz I didn't have much to add other than I luv me sum crabs. Well the other day I cooked up a batch of dungeness crabs for a good friend and all the time I wuz eatin' 'em I was wuz wishin' dey wuz blue crabs. Nuthin' wrong with dungeness, but dem blues are sweeter!

All that being said, I was hoping someone on here could tell me what kind of water I should look for on the river to find blue crabs. I have an invitation to go surf fish Sat morning, but I'm gonna try to catch some crabs instead if I can find the right inspiration here. Thinking about throwing the boat in at Liberty and trying to find some right there. I know they get them there because I've had to fight them off once when I catfished from the bank several years back. 

Is there a certain area I should look for? Or should I just find a quiet spot and see what happens?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

We went yesterday, with mixed results. We caught 18, nice size. I gave them all to my son, as I had many just a week or so ago. We put in I-59 @ Trinity public boat launch. Down stream maybe 1000 yds, but you can catch them at the ramp. Oh, Be cautious of the ramp, it has a drop off! Enjoy!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I think they all left, there are no more crabs in the river.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Matt says they like the chicken necks over the fish any day. I stated that's because the get more dead bodies to eat than fish in the trinity


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There might be a blue crab or two left in the river..... Are there any 2coolers out there with a john boat who would want to trade a morning fishing trip in the lake for a morning of crabbing? Send me a PM and maybe we can work it out.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Got a ride! thanks Danny O and Pet Spoon.


----------

